# Pride Announcer



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Who the hell is that chic??? someone needs to shove a sock or something in her mouth.... i didnt think it was possible to be more annoying than Bruce Buffer.. but she proved me wrong!


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think Buffer is annoyin but she gets on my nerves


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah what the **** is she doing announcing Pride? Making it look like a fricken circus:thumbsdown:


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

I would love to shove something down her throat. She sounds like a freaking retard. Especially when she was Crocops name. Its so annoying.


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

half the time i could not understand her so we just turned the tv down when she came on


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

i never saw the event..but if your talking about the chick who introduces the fighters as they enter the ring, I think her voice just makes the walk-ins all the more exciting.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> i never saw the event..but if your talking about the chick who introduces the fighters as they enter the ring, I think her voice just makes the walk-ins all the more exciting.



Really? I think it sounds like she just has a ***** stuck waaaaay up in her ass.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

I was annoyed at first also, but now she IS the voice of Pride to me. Buffer is plain, and the poor man's version of that "let's get ready to rumble guy" (what's his name again?).


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> Who the hell is that chic??? someone needs to shove a sock or something in her mouth.... i didnt think it was possible to be more annoying than Bruce Buffer.. but she proved me wrong!


she's been a staple of PRIDE since it's very first show!


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

pt447 said:


> she's been a staple of PRIDE since it's very first show!


yep, just like samurice said..she *IS* the voice of PRIDE


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll shove something down her throat guys I got this:laugh:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> I like it how she rolls the letter 'r' lol wanderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlei silvvvvvvvvvvvvvvva.


haha yeah the rrrrrrrrrrrrr's go on forever


----------



## toritedo2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

samurice said:


> I was annoyed at first also, but now she IS the voice of Pride to me. Buffer is plain, and the poor man's version of that "let's get ready to rumble guy" (what's his name again?).


LOL thats michael buffer. his half-brother


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

they Half Brothers?? hmmm didnt know that, i thought they were just brothers... learn something new everyday.....


Bruce to me is annoying with his Molar lisp.... regular lisp they say U F Theee!!

Bruce has the U F Sheee!! comes from the back of the mouth, by the molars..... no it isnt a technical term i dont think.... i just made it up lol

but seriously.... one moment shes screeching, next sounds fine, then she sounds like a strip club DJ.... and them R rolls...... waaaay over the top.... i accually like the big asian dude saying the names in Engrish before her, now that dude was PIMP!!!!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

she was good until 2004-2005... then she started to "invent" new ways of annoucing people, espicially the big stars... she wasnt screaming the names for 20 seconds before... i agree that in the recent events, shes been exagerating.. i think her best one is when she names wanderlei silva while the techno music is on... maybe its also the music, which is probably the best intro music of all the fighters(mirko's is the worse)


----------

